# What is this big huge beetle?



## Moltar (Oct 11, 2007)

I'm in Maryland (US) on the eastern shore. i've seen a few of these big, clumsy black beetles around. Can somebody tell me what this is? If appropriate and safe i may set it up in a jar for my young nephew so any keeping requirements would also be helpful. Thanks!


----------



## BeetleExperienc (Oct 11, 2007)

*Geotrupid...*

Looks like a Geotrupid (earth boring dung beetle)

possibly: http://bugguide.net/node/view/45681/bgimage


----------



## Moltar (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks! Dung beetle, huh? That would explain the crappy attitude... (hah!)


----------



## BeetleExperienc (Oct 11, 2007)

*-or- X. jamaicensis*

My other guess would be a female Xyloryctes jamaicensis:

http://bugguide.net/node/view/3310/bgimage


----------



## Moltar (Oct 11, 2007)

I'm thinking your first suggestion was correct. It doesn't have the little triangle at the base of the wing... covers. I dunno the proper terms w/ insects. Also the (carapace?) is smoothly round where it would have angles with the Xyloryctes.


----------



## BeetleExperienc (Oct 11, 2007)

yeah, it's hard to tell, but I'm now leaning more toward Xyloryctes jamaicensis based on head shape (seems like it has more of a Dynastes head shape). I was thinking it would be a bit late in the year for them, but bugguide has them showing up in Sep.

Was this during the day or at night and did you see any with horns?

Try banana for food, should work with whichever of the two that one is...


----------



## BeetleExperienc (Oct 11, 2007)

yeah, I see what you mean. I keep swapping between your pic and these two:

http://bugguide.net/node/view/9536/bgimage

http://bugguide.net/node/view/36664/bgimage


----------



## Moltar (Oct 11, 2007)

I think i'll drop it back in the mulch pile outside. It was trying to get in under the door sill, attracted to the heat i suppose. It was during the mid-afternoon. Today is the first chilly day we've had this year. It actually feels like fall here. looking more closely now i se that triangle both in this specimen and in the photo of the Geotrupid. The fur on the underside is rust colored, almost orange. It's also very clutzy.


----------



## myrmecophile (Oct 12, 2007)

Looks like every other female Xyloryctes I have ever seen.


----------



## Moltar (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm not an insect guy, much more interested in arachnids so this was new to me. I guess this is a very common beetle? It's funny how things like this can be right under your nose for years and you never see (notice?) one.


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Oct 12, 2007)

etown_411 said:


> I'm not an insect guy, much more interested in arachnids so this was new to me. I guess this is a very common beetle? It's funny how things like this can be right under your nose for years and you never see (notice?) one.


They are very common but only in certain areas. I've never seen them in my area but I know someone who sees them regularly a little over an hours drive away.


----------



## Moltar (Oct 22, 2009)

So... I started this thread back in '07 and just today found another one in about the same spot, about the same time of year... surprise! What's the life cycle like for these guys? Are they long lived? do they overwinter?

I think we may have a new office mascot... nobody wants me to bring the spiders in.


----------



## BiologicalJewels (Oct 22, 2009)

I don't think it's a dung beetle... look at the spines on the first set of legs. Is it just me?


----------



## aracnophiliac (Oct 22, 2009)

I saw one of those here in canada the other day ...It mucst have trveled up in a Tire order from the USA as We dont have them here and it was huge and like an emerald green very pretty


----------

